# Squeaky noise followed by fan



## TheHiddenDragon (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I am not having any issues with my computer except some noises are giving me concern. Before I start, this computer model has had troubles before where it would shut off 30 minutes after turning it on, and with the fan being very loud. It was replaced for free from the store I bought it. (Fry's Electronics) This new replacement is about 5 months old, the previous one lasted less than 2 months but that one was on Win 8.1 Preview, which may have caused some issues.

This is the computer: _<link>_

What I am having the issue with right now is a very quick squeaky noise that sounds like a door hinge but much more quiet, followed by the fan revving up very slightly for about 3 seconds. This whole sequence will occur randomly, but not within 30 seconds of eachother. I started noticing it last night. Additionally, just suddenly it has begun to make small clicking noises after the squeak alongside the fan revving up.

Here's what happens:

Squeak -> Fan Revving ->? Clicking
(random) -> (3 sec) -> (Over 8 times)


I have no idea as to what this is and am not very experienced with hardware.
Just trying to diagnose this early just in case there must be something done. 

Thanks.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Dragon:

Well, it's an ASUS desktop PC and they are pretty good, though I've never personally seen one in my repair business. ASUS has the best reputation for Motherboards. Fry's generally does a good job; so this computer is covered by the Manufacturer, ASUS for 1 yr. Warranty. I would take back to them and let them diagnose it. Like a new car making noises; they are many things it could be, from a fan with a bad bearing, to a more serious problem like a faulty component in your Power Supply or a failing hard drive. Unelss you want to go to school and learn how to repair it; I would exercise that Free Warranty and have Fry's or ASUS diagnose and fix for you. 

I will tell you that the Clicking and Squeaking are all BAD noises; and like my car analogy if it's loud enough for you to hear, it's most likely an indicator of something that is failing or has failed--and it's not going to get better on it's own! Take it back and have them fix it. 

Lastly, if you know how to backup any personal data you have on that computer; I suggest YOU BACKUP ALL TO AN EXTERNAL USB HARD DRIVE, FLASH DRIVE, CD/DVD DISC(S), OR TO INTERNET CLOUD DRIVE BEFORE YOU TAKE THE COMPUTER IN FOR REPAIR*. Computer places and Manufacturers often don't take the time to backup your personal stuff, and if they make a change like the hard drive and you don't warn them or ask them about backing your data up first; they will just replace and ship you back a new drive with NONE of your personal stuff on it! If you need help doing that, ask a Computer Savvy friend or family member or take it to Fry's and tell them you are having system problems but need a Data Backup made before you send it out to repair. They will charge somewhere between $45-$75 for this; more if you have them come out to your house. Don't tell them you want it Backed Up and sent out at the same time!! Get your Computer back with the backups; and go home for an hour bring back and then send out--keeping your backups in the car so you know you have them with you for sure! 

These suggestions are based on 30 yrs. of seeing people do it wrong--so I urge you to follow them.

Keep us posted on how the repair goes.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have an older OEM PC that is out of it's standard OEM one year warranty.
OEM's use lower quality components and are subject to earlier failure.
First, you need to determine the source of the noise (squeak). You can do that by removing the case side and listening to pinpoint the source. 
Squeaking and clicking points to a moving parts.
A failing fan would be the most logical (your OEM is probably limited to the CPU and one rear case fan) but the Hdd is also a possibility.


----------

